
US buys nearly all global stock of coronavirus drug remdesivir - totaldude87
https://nypost.com/2020/07/01/us-buys-nearly-all-global-stock-of-coronavirus-drug-remdesivir/
======
Barrin92
After the stunt with the German drug manufacturer not really a surprising move
that seems to be in line with recent behaviour. Then again given the
development of covid in the US the 150k doses per months that Gilead can make
might be a drop in the bucket pretty soon, if it even does anything useful.

~~~
rasz
If short history is any indication nobody will get those drugs anyway.

